# Nhận gia công Thép tấm A515 , hàng tại kho luôn đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu



## kimchi8 (6/1/22)

Thép là một vật liệu quan trọng được sử dụng trong nhiều lĩnh vực. Để đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng lớn của con người, có nhiều loại thép khác nhau được ra đời, có những đặc tính và phù hợp với từng lĩnh vực thi công khác nhau. Và một trong những loại thép được tin dùng nhất hiện nay là thép *tấm a515*.
Hiện nay các ngành công nghiệp phát triển kéo theo đó là sự xuất hiện của ngành công nghiệp chế tạo nồi hơi lúc này cần 1 số lượng rất lớn các sản phẩm thép tấm. Cho nên, xuất hiện rất nhiều cơ sở bán các sản phẩm chạy theo lợi nhuận bán những sản phẩm kém chất lượng mà giá cả lại cao, ảnh hưởng đến nhu cầu sử dụng của người tiêu dùng. Cho nên đa số khách hàng đều muốn lựa chọn cho mình địa chỉ mua sản phẩm thép tấm lò hơi chất lượngvới mức giá ổn định....Vì vậy bạn cần phải thật sáng suốt để mua những sản phẩm chất lượng, chứ đừng ham rẻ mà chọn những cơ sở bán những sản phẩm kém chất lượng mà vừa ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bạn.


*thep a515*
===>> *CÔNG TY TNHH XUẤT NHẬP KHẨU STEEL VIỆT NAM* là nơi cung cấp thép tấm uy tín dành cho quý khách.
Thép tấm chịu nhiệt A515 được sử dụng rộng rãi trong công nghiệp đóng tàu, công nghiệp ô tô, máy bay, cầu, cảng, xây dựng, kết cấu nhà xưởng, bồn bể xăng dầu, khuôn mẫu, ngành cơ khí, ngành điện, công nghệ sinh, dược, chế tạo máy, xăng dầu, khuôn mẫu, ngành khai thác mỏ.....Nhận vận chuyển thép tấm chịu nhiệt A515 đi các tỉnh với các độ dày từ 6ly, 8ly, 10ly, đến 20ly......*Thep lo hoi a515* với ưu điểm chịu nhiệt, chịu áp suất tốt nên thường được sử dùng chế tạo : tấm chịu nhiệt,ống hơi,nồi hơi, lò hơi, bình chịu áp lực rất thường xuyên.....
*Quy cách tiêu chuẩn thép tấm A515:*
– Độ dày: Từ 6mm – 80mm
– Chiều ngang: 1500mm, 2000mm, 2400mm, 2500mm.
– Chiều dài: 6000mm, 12000mm
+ Nhận gia công và cắt theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.
+ Ngoài *thep tam chiu nhiet A515* chúng tôi còn nhập khẩu và cung cấp các loại thép tấm chuyên dùng cứng cường độ cao, chống mài mòn như: Thép Tấm Q345R, Thép tấm C45, Thép tấm 65Cr........
Nếu mọi người đang có nhu cầu mua sản phẩm thép tấm, thép tấm lò hơi tốt nhất thì hãy đến với *CÔNG TY TNHH XUẤT NHẬP KHẨU STEEL VIỆT NAM*. Đến đây, sẽ được đội ngũ nhân viên tư vấn nhiệt tình, vừa mua sản phẩm có chất lượng cao mà giá cả lại phù hợp mà sản phẩm lại đảm bảo được sức khỏe cho người sử dụng. Công ty luôn chất lượng và niềm tin của quý khách đặt lên hàng đầu.
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ
*CÔNG TY TNHH XUẤT NHẬP KHẨU STEEL VIỆT NAM*
Địa chỉ: 288 Tô Ngọc Vân, Phường Thạnh Xuân, Quận 12, Tphcm
*Điện thoại: 0903 098 678 - 028-99999-689*
Email: Steelvietnam2020@gmail.com
Website: theptamlohoi.com - theptamchiunhiet.vn


----------

